# Chicago Radical



## Freedom Fighter (Apr 24, 2008)

Holla. Any side of Chicago or Nearby subs....Newbie, but fairly confident.

Love chicago...But marijuana here...I'm going to go ahead a say it...Sucks. After visitin Fl and cali that is. Plus , growing when the ground is frozen 5 months out the year blows for your cultivators.

So yeah.. Planning to make some joyful smoke.


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome FF,

From the burbs.

Your right about the weed here.

Keep your head low. Lots of bullets fying around Chicago these days.

Tri


----------



## Freedom Fighter (Apr 24, 2008)

^ fucked up ri... Blaming it on the temperture?


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 25, 2008)

Freedom Fighter said:


> ^ fucked up ri... Blaming it on the temperture?


Prohibition is working like a fucking Swiss watch. 


The new Chief has got his hands full.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi...................................


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 25, 2008)

you know. I almost started a company called freedom fighter. decided on somthing else though.


----------



## fisherman (May 13, 2008)

hey there, 
I recently moved to Chicago from Florida. No luck finding nugs, just crappy regs. SAD. 
I cant wait to make some friends


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

fisherman said:


> hey there,
> I recently moved to Chicago from Florida. No luck finding nugs, just crappy regs. SAD.
> I cant wait to make some friends


good luck my friend, your better off growing your own....... although the quality has gone back up recently. at least it has from my dealer


----------



## fisherman (May 13, 2008)

Orecal, are you from Da Chi?


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

fisherman are you a cop or in anyway affiliated with any police department or government agency? Just wondering because you pretty much posted the exact same thing in this thread that you did in my other about chicago, right after the other.

Sincerely,
Paranoid and Stoned.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

fisherman said:


> Orecal, are you from Da Chi?


you shouldn't be asking questions like this........ tooo personal (well, too much info ) sorry man.


----------



## fisherman (May 13, 2008)

no bro, fuck the police, no affiliation. 
this is my first time on a forum. still trying to figure it out.
sorry about that.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

Haha orecal if you didn't live in chicago you just would have said no.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

fisherman said:


> no bro, fuck the police, no affiliation.
> this is my first time on a forum. still trying to figure it out.
> sorry about that.


it's cool, took me a while to learn too....... asked my fair share of stupid questions.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> Haha orecal if you didn't live in chicago you just would have said no.


o really? you think I'm that dumb, to give away answers like that? come on now...... for all anyone knows, I live in Amsterdam, or africa, or austrailia, or......


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

is it lebanon?


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> is it lebanon?



yeah! you got it man.... how you find me?


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

I was going to make a joke about how working for the goverment, last week they introduced us to google, but then I realized that that might freak people out. So no I have no government affiliation.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> I was going to make a joke about how working for the goverment, last week they introduced us to google, but then I realized that that might freak people out. So no I have no government affiliation.



hahahahahahahaha................ i wouldn't be surprised if our stupid ass government just found out about google.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

Orecal, for good weed, Downtown is the only place to be.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

too far away......... don't like to drive that far with shit in the car. like I said, my circle got rocked last fall by the cops.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

I'm surprised mine hasn't, but they're going all "The Wire" on me, disposable cell phones, random pick ups and drop offs in random parts of the city, double-backing. But if that's what it takes to know that I can get NL, Haze, Blueberry, Diesel(NYC, Sour, and Lemon), Nebulous, Big Bud, and purps whenever I want for great prices, I'll take the paranoia. 

And yeah I hate driving with any shit in my car.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> I'm surprised mine hasn't, but they're going all "The Wire" on me, disposable cell phones, random pick ups and drop offs in random parts of the city, double-backing. But if that's what it takes to know that I can get NL, Haze, Blueberry, Diesel(NYC, Sour, and Lemon), Nebulous, Big Bud, and purps whenever I want for great prices, I'll take the paranoia.
> 
> And yeah I hate driving with any shit in my car.


thats fuckin halarious, that means they all say barry cooper's latest movie......it's funny, nobody out here is doing that yet, but it's coming I'm sure. i want a disposable phone even just as a buyer, not a dealer.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> I'm surprised mine hasn't, but they're going all "The Wire" on me, disposable cell phones, random pick ups and drop offs in random parts of the city, double-backing. But if that's what it takes to know that I can get NL, Haze, Blueberry, Diesel(NYC, Sour, and Lemon), Nebulous, Big Bud, and purps whenever I want for great prices, I'll take the paranoia.
> 
> And yeah I hate driving with any shit in my car.


you have access to these genetics? already grown? god damn i need to meet knew people..... the named genetics stopped coming when we got hit.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

Haha no the TV show the Wire went through all my friends, it's a great fucking show, but(at least in the first season) it's all about this drug trade. Never heard of Barry Cooper, till now. 

And yeah I just realized, I use western Burbs's bud as mids, that shit does suck. The guy i smoke with down the hall from me always is driving out to naperville and shit for work, comes back with the worst shit, haha his dealers want to start buying from my growers now


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

And Arjan's Haze #2, that's mine haha. By the end of summer, my Arjan's will be released into the chicago area. Fucking long growing time though.


----------



## fisherman (May 13, 2008)

so my question, is it possible to find good quality stuff here in the big city? Thats not 500 dollars an O


----------



## fisherman (May 13, 2008)

Where abouts downtown?


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

Haha downtown is downtown, but yah you can find shit that isn't an O, but you need to find people first! Haha Columbia College is a great place to start for most people trying to find decent bud in Chicago


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> Haha no the TV show the Wire went through all my friends, it's a great fucking show, but(at least in the first season) it's all about this drug trade. Never heard of Barry Cooper, till now.
> 
> And yeah I just realized, I use western Burbs's bud as mids, that shit does suck. The guy i smoke with down the hall from me always is driving out to naperville and shit for work, comes back with the worst shit, haha his dealers want to start buying from my growers now



look up barry cooper..... he's a lifesaver for smokers and growers alike...


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

I just did, smart guy. I'm about to go roll a big Joint and get blazed watching daytime TV haha.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> I just did, smart guy. I'm about to go roll a big Joint and get blazed watching daytime TV haha.


sweet, well you have fun with that while I'm sitting at work (gives a big sigh). god I hate work, and school......... being responsible sucks, don't ever do it.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 13, 2008)

Being responsible doesn't suck as much as having no responsibility. Being ineffectual isn't all it's cracked up to be.

Yeah that's pre-stoned talk... be right back, just rolled an 8ter into a J woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I decided against daytime TV it's too quick for me. But I found that for some reason, if I'm really really really stoned, I can't stop watching soap operas, it's all so crazy to me. But soberly I've never watched a minute in my life, and I don't remember what it was about now haha


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

haha.... yeah I can't watch soaps no matter what, for some reason, even just seeing the actors, or hearing the voices, just make me want to punch them in the face.... i know thats bad, but i can't help it.

i want responsibility, just not as much as I got on my plate right now.....


----------

